# avocados available all year-round?



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi. I am a vegetarian and practically live on avocados. I am thinking of moving to Dubai. Are avocados available in supermarkets, all year round? If so, how much do they cost? Any help much appreciated.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

flaminglamborghini said:


> Hi. I am a vegetarian and practically live on avocados. I am thinking of moving to Dubai. Are avocados available in supermarkets, all year round? If so, how much do they cost? Any help much appreciated.


I am Mexican so I eat plenty of avocados too (hello guacamole!) and I've been able to buy them for the most part of the year. Some months are better than others, but even if they are not ripe, you can buy them a few days before you are planning to eat them, and just leave them outside to ripe. Usually 1 day in the scorching heat will do the trick!

They can be quite expensive though (compared to Mexico anyway). The Australian avocados are around 35 - 40 dhs/kg. There are also Kenyan avocados but I personally don't like them.

I buy mine at Spinneys, Waitrose or Choithram.


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your help. I didn't know how I was going to live without avo's !
Cheers


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> They can be quite expensive though (compared to Mexico anyway). The Australian avocados are around 35 - 40 dhs/kg. There are also Kenyan avocados but I personally don't like them.
> 
> I buy mine at Spinneys, Waitrose or Choithram.


Cost has made Avocados go from a staple to a special treat for me


----------

